# LA cube meeting



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

This thread is to discuss a cube meeting in LA. We are thinking of saturday.


----------



## Ramen (Jan 21, 2009)

I will be there, now someone can chose a time/place.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

Of course, I can go.


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2009)

Yea way to move a non-developing conversation to the forums >_>

The point of this thread is to get an idea of who would like to come this Saturday, and to decide on a place that is not way out of anyones way. Preferably a mall, where there will be lots of space and no obligation to leave when we finish eating. I guess the plan would be meet for lunch then cube the afternoon away. So if you can come, say something here ASAP.
THE LOCATION WILL BE DECIDED BY THURSDAY AFTERNOON.


----------



## Ramen (Jan 21, 2009)

Blah, last time we chose the "Westside Pavillion" mall, where we ate and cubed until a long time 
This time, we want it closer to others, so more people can come.


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh I should point out, if someone has a house that is convenient and available, then we could get takeaways for lunch then cube at the house. This is an option, although only offer a house if there will be lots of space and lots of time.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 21, 2009)

I may come. I would offer my "house" but I don't know if you could really consider it "space".


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

Dene said:


> Yea way to move a non-developing conversation to the forums >_>
> 
> The point of this thread is to get an idea of who would like to come this Saturday, and to decide on a place that is not way out of anyones way. Preferably a mall, where there will be lots of space and no obligation to leave when we finish eating. I guess the plan would be meet for lunch then cube the afternoon away. So if you can come, say something here ASAP.
> THE LOCATION WILL BE DECIDED BY THURSDAY AFTERNOON.



haha I didn't know about the thursday deadline.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ellis said:


> I may come. I would offer my "house" but I don't know if you could really consider it "space".



yay!


----------



## Ramen (Jan 21, 2009)

Ellis: Where is your house approximately at?


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2009)

happa: I made the deadline to give people time to arrange. Yes I just made it up on the spot.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 21, 2009)

My "house" (yes I'm still leaving the quotes) is around culver blvd and centinela. Basically a few exits south of the 10 on the 405.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ellis said:


> My "house" (yes I'm still leaving the quotes) is around culver blvd and centinela. Basically a few exits south of the 10 on the 405.



Holy crap man! You are REALLY close! You DEFINATELY should come. I live in Mar Vista, like 2 mins away from your house!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 21, 2009)

Ramen said:


> This time, we want it closer to others, so more people can come.


How about somewhere near Orangevale? That way I can come XD


----------



## Ramen (Jan 21, 2009)

the majority of the people, well 3, Dene, happ95 and me live near west la, and Ellis seems to live near west la as well. Orangevale may be a little to far for us


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ramen said:


> the majority of the people, well 3, Dene, happ95 and me live near west la, and Ellis seems to live near west la as well. Orangevale may be a little to far for us



plus, grinta can get there too. Now we just need to convince Keemy, shelley, and qq...


----------



## Ramen (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh btw, I invite thepizzaguy92, he may be able to come as well


----------



## Ellis (Jan 21, 2009)

happa95 said:


> Ellis said:
> 
> 
> > My "house" (yes I'm still leaving the quotes) is around culver blvd and centinela. Basically a few exits south of the 10 on the 405.
> ...


What are the main cross streets, sounds like you are really close.

And where is orangevale? I really have no clue.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 21, 2009)

I live on corinth and.... not sure. But I'm close to charnock. Also, I'm like 4 minutes away from the westside pavilion. I went to that school in culver city called El Marino for elementary school.

EDIT: btw, nice job on your BLD at SF09, Ellis!


----------



## Ellis (Jan 21, 2009)

yea wow, that is really close. 

and thanks, that was an extremely slow BLD, even for me, but at least I got one official success. I found it extremely hard to concentrate there.


----------



## Ramen (Jan 21, 2009)

Ellis: I attend Palms Middle School, may be around your neighborhood


----------



## Ellis (Jan 21, 2009)

Palms middle school is closer to happa, but its only like a minute further from me than he is. And why did you make a new username?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 21, 2009)

Ellis said:


> And where is orangevale? I really have no clue.


http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...it=0&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=image
I live quite far from you guys.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 21, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...it=0&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=image
> I live quite far from you guys.



Yes, yes you do. I just came back from there, and I'm not going back


----------



## Ramen (Jan 21, 2009)

Ellis: Idk, i just wanted to?

Okay, so what time should we goto your house?


----------



## Ellis (Jan 21, 2009)

What I was really trying to say was that I would offer my place if there was a lot of room. But I live in a dinky little apartment. My place should be an absolute last resort, probably even after wherever dene's currently staying (Dorm?).


----------



## Ramen (Jan 21, 2009)

ahh okay, atm, we are trying to find aplace closer to keemy.


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2009)

Well no one extra has shown an interest so tomorrow I will decide on somewhere with JunHyuk and keemy, and will post the time and place here. All are welcome to turn up, of course.


----------



## happa95 (Jan 22, 2009)

dchan from the forums is very interested as well but is just trying to get a ride from his parents. He lives in san diego.


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2009)

Well he's welcome to come although that is quite a distance to travel!


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok at this stage Koreatown Galleria is a tentative location, to try to make things easier for keemy. Any objections should be brought up now or that will be the place.
Time: 11:30am on Saturday. Turn up as soon as you can.


----------



## Ramen (Jan 22, 2009)

I will be exactly at 11:30
Address is here. 
3250 W Olympic Blvd Los Angeles, CA 90006 - (323) 733-6000


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 22, 2009)

Off-topic: Grrr...I hate not being near populated areas where there are cubers >.<


----------



## dChan (Jan 23, 2009)

How long will the meeting be? Also, is there any way of picking a different mall?


----------



## shelley (Jan 23, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Off-topic: Grrr...I hate not being near populated areas where there are cubers >.<



Erm... don't you live in NorCal?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't have a car or anything, so I wouldn't be able to attend this meeting, but if anyone wants to come over to Caltech to solve cubes for a couple of hours, just tell me beforehand ;-)


----------



## dChan (Jan 23, 2009)

The meeting place has changed everyone. The time is still the same, as far as I know, but we will be meeting at the Little Tokyo Shopping Center. The website is here:

http://www.littletokyoshoppingcenter.com/


----------



## Dene (Jan 23, 2009)

Yea it looks like this will be the final location for the meeting. Hope everyone can make it!


----------



## Ramen (Jan 23, 2009)

Where would we meet at this Tokyo Shopping Center?


----------



## happa95 (Jan 23, 2009)

eh.... mitsuwa?


----------



## Ramen (Jan 23, 2009)

is that a food court?


----------



## happa95 (Jan 23, 2009)

Ramen said:


> is that a food court?



well, its like a food store lol. There is probably somewhere better to meet. BTW, I'm picking up dene from UCLA.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jan 23, 2009)

Okay then.

EDIT: Wrong acc. Sorry.


----------



## Ramen (Jan 24, 2009)

Double post, i don't wanna go on n00bcubix, Tyler, can you pick me up at mitsuwa once i arrive?


----------



## happa95 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ramen said:


> Double post, i don't wanna go on n00bcubix, Tyler, can you pick me up at mitsuwa once i arrive?



dude mitsuwa is in the place we wanna go


----------



## Ramen (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay, so this is final.
Little Tokyo Shopping Center.
12:30~
Mitsuwa.


----------



## Dene (Jan 24, 2009)

Sounds like a plan. Show up if you can. Look for the nerds cubing.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know if I'm gunna be there guys, but have fun if I don't see you.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jan 30, 2009)

Next meeting: February 7, 2009
Place: Westside Pavillion food court.
Neighborhood: West Los Angeles
10800 W Pico Blvd
Ste 312
Los Angeles, CA 90064
(310) 474-5940

Hope to see you there.


----------



## dChan (Jan 30, 2009)

I'll be there as you already know.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jan 30, 2009)

Let's agree on a time.


----------



## dChan (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay, I am thinking 12:00 PM. That will be just right for me provided nothing is happening for me on the 7th.


----------



## n00bcubix (Jan 30, 2009)

Okay, 12:00 it is then.
Tyler, do you need a ride?


----------



## happa95 (Jan 30, 2009)

probably not.


----------



## n00bcubix (Feb 1, 2009)

Next meeting: February 7, 2009
Place: Westside Pavillion food court.
Neighborhood: West Los Angeles
10800 W Pico Blvd
Ste 312
Los Angeles, CA 90064
(310) 474-5940
Food Court, 3rd Floor.
Time: 12:00-1:00
(We will probably be eating around 12-1, depending how ravenous Dene is.)
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Dene (Feb 6, 2009)

Just a reminder to everyone. This is going down tomorrow. Came if you can! I'll be there early in a bright red v-cube shirt.


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 6, 2009)

How's the weather up there in Los Angeles these days Dene?


----------



## shelley (Feb 7, 2009)

It's actually raining pretty hard right now, but that's the exception, not the norm.


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok guys we are planning another cube meeting. This time I want to meet in Hollywood. I am running out of time to explore LA and I would never forgive myself if I did not get to Hollywood in the time that I am here.
So we are thinking to hold it on Saturday the 9th of May, in two weekends time. Please post if you are interested, and by all means suggest a location that you think would be a good place to hang out and have lunch and cube all afternoon at.


----------



## MrData (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll try to be there.
I suggest we do it in a theater during Star Trek.
Perhaps the Chinese Theater?


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

ugh hollywood....


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2009)

Come John! You know you want to! Please! Just to hang out and cube some before I leave!


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll probably end up going, but there isn't a thing in hollywood that I enjoy. I can't even think of any good places to go.


----------



## MrData (Apr 28, 2009)

Might I suggest the inside of a movie theater again?
Star Trek is a good movie.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

MrData said:


> Might I suggest the inside of a movie theater again?


No


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't worry he is seeing the movie tomorrow so there is no need to have it inside a movie theater. I mean, any dining area would be cool. I just want to see the place and take lots of photos.


----------



## MrData (Apr 28, 2009)

But we could always finish off the meeting with a nice quick showing of Star Trek.
You can never see it too many times.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

MrData said:


> You can never see it too many times.



That isn't a true statement.


----------



## MrData (Apr 28, 2009)

I disagree.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

it's a scientific fact though.


----------



## MrData (Apr 28, 2009)

Then prove it.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 28, 2009)

Let x be any positive integer.

Star Trek times x = too many


----------



## MrData (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's still not true.


----------



## Dene (Apr 30, 2009)

Heh well, any real suggestions for places? At this stage we only have me, Steven, and John coming. It'd be a lot better if we could get more >.< . Grinta would like to come but it is quite an effort for him to get all the way out here.


----------



## MrData (Apr 30, 2009)

Well you want Hollywood, and the only really famous place in Hollywood for you to go to is the place with the Chinese and Kodak Theaters.
And we could always sneak Star Trek in before, after or during...


----------



## happa95 (Apr 30, 2009)

MrData said:


> Well you want Hollywood, and the only really famous place in Hollywood for you to go to is the place with the Chinese and Kodak Theaters.
> And we could always sneak Star Trek in before, after or during...



dude...


hannah montana > star trek


----------



## MrData (Apr 30, 2009)

happa95 said:


> dude...
> 
> 
> hannah montana > star trek



Dude...
You're scaring me.


----------



## Dene (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok Devin wants to come too so that's more.

Tyler how about you?


----------



## happa95 (Apr 30, 2009)

MrData said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > dude...
> ...



Opeth, Anthrax, As I Lay Dying, Avenged Sevenfold, Black Sabbath, Dio, Disturbed, Guns N' Roses, Iron Maiden, Jimi Hendrix, Judas Priest, Megadeth, Metallica, Motley Crue, Motorhead, Muse, Nirvana, Pantera, Papa Roach, Pink Floyd, Queen, Rush, Silverstein, Slipknot, Velvet Revolver, System Of A Down, Leviathan, Korn, Mastodon, Deep Purple, Led Zepplin, Slayer, Ozzy, My Chemical Romance, Slayer, tenacious D, Trivium, Killswitch Engage, Korn, Helloween, Ministry, Nine Inch Nails, Van Halen, All That Remains, Dragonforce, Jane's Addiction, Dream Theater, Joe Satriani, Bring Me The Horizon, The Mars Volta, Hollywood Undead, Paul Gilbert, Stone Temple Pilots, Screaming Headless Torsos, Dream Theater, Foo Fighters, Joe Bonamassa, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Oz Noy, The Sword, Heaven Shall Burn, Suicide Silence, Job For A Cowboy, Gorgorth, Winds of Plague, The Faceless, Architects, Protest The Hero, A Textbook Tragedy, Misery Signals, John Frusciante, Sublime, Chickenfoot, The Toasters, The Specials, The English Beat, Streetlight Manifesto, Catch 22, Modest Mouse , Slightly Stoopid, Primus, Reel Big Fish, and The Human Abstract > hannah montana > star trek 





sorry for the spam... i had to do it


----------



## happa95 (Apr 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> Ok Devin wants to come too so that's more.
> 
> Tyler how about you?



I can probably get to hollywood... it's funny to think that ellis lives like 2 minutes from me.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 30, 2009)

Yea, I can give you both a ride if you want, assuming that I end up going.


----------



## MrData (Apr 30, 2009)

@happa: Wow dude you are gonna eat your words when you see the movie.


----------



## Ellis (Apr 30, 2009)

MrData said:


> @happa: Wow dude you are gonna eat your words *when* you see the movie.



Do you mean if?


----------



## happa95 (Apr 30, 2009)

@MrData: all the sci-fi I need is found in the books of Isaac Asimov.


----------



## Dene (Apr 30, 2009)

Ellis: You could give me a ride? Dude that would be awesome! This is good. Ok we should have 5 people, I'm still working on Grinta. Anyone else we can think of?


----------



## happa95 (Apr 30, 2009)

Dene said:


> Ellis: You could give me a ride? Dude that would be awesome! This is good. Ok we should have 5 people, I'm still working on Grinta. Anyone else we can think of?



Tell the little brat in korea to fly out here.


----------



## MrData (Apr 30, 2009)

happa95 said:


> @MrData: all the sci-fi I need is found in the books of Isaac Asimov.



-_- 
You may not know it yet, but you will see this movie.

I dunno who else...
Who was at the last cube meeting?


----------



## Dene (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes I would invite my very good buddy JunHyuk but I don't see him making it  .
I believe someone brought their friend along who could also cube... was that happa or Jun?


----------



## Dene (May 1, 2009)

DOUBLE POST AND WHAT??

Ok so we're thinking about having the meeting at the Grove. Any particular objections?


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

ugh, cubing in malls is soo lame. I guess there really isn't much else though. I kind of need to go to the grove anyway.


----------



## Dene (May 1, 2009)

Wooo! sounds like a plan. Could you recommend anywhere else Ellis? I mean, anywhere suits me. The Grove is MrData's place of choice but everyone can have a say!


----------



## happa95 (May 1, 2009)

Dene said:


> Wooo! sounds like a plan. Could you recommend anywhere else Ellis? I mean, anywhere suits me. The Grove is MrData's place of choice but everyone can have a say!



oo lala the grove would be perfect.


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

I can't think of anywhere that's particularly better. The only thing I have to say is that... well the grove isn't really even in hollywood, at least not the part that you'd want to be seeing. So I don't see any good reason to go there over where we went last time. If you were taking the bus there, you probably wouldn't be seeing anything interesting. That's mostly why I offered to give you a ride. I have no problem going wherever before or after, so it doesn't matter where we actually meet. But did I mention that hollywood sucks?


----------



## Dene (May 1, 2009)

Well, I would love to go anywhere that is new. I mean, don't forget I'm not here for much longer and I'm not going to be coming back for a very long time. But if you want to give me a ride around Hollywood that'd be awesome! I could do the touristy thing where you stick your head out of the window and take lots of photos! COOL!


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

Dene said:


> I could do the touristy thing where you stick your head out of the window and take lots of photos! COOL!



Oh great, you won't be the only one either. The last time I was driving in hollywood, I was stopped at a light next to a tour bus. The driver was on a microphone and rolled down the window and said to me "these people want to know if you're an actor" I said, "Of course, who isn't!?". I looked back and everyone was taking pictures of me through the windows. It was funny.


----------



## Dene (May 1, 2009)

WOOOHOOOO!!! Let's do that! We can totally pull that off with our cubes and our awesome acting skillz!


----------



## Dene (May 5, 2009)

Ok double post again...

So this is the plan:
Meet somewhere in the dining facilities of The Grove at about 11:30. Eat lunch and cube all afternoon. Leave whenever we're done.
I need a specific location to meet though. Here are the places to dine at The Grove. Does anyone have any particular preferences, or is there just a general seating area in a foodcourt somewhere or something? Do you know John?


----------



## MrData (May 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> Do you know John?


Yeah, I know John.


----------



## Ellis (May 6, 2009)

MrData said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know John?
> ...



lol...

Who all is going?

btw, the more I think about this, the more I realize what a crappy place the grove is.


----------



## MrData (May 6, 2009)

Awesome.
Where do you want to go?


----------



## Ellis (May 6, 2009)

I dunno. I can't think of anywhere better. So the grove it is.


----------



## Dene (May 6, 2009)

Yea best not to change at this stage. So at the moment it's me, MrData, happa, Devin and John. Hopefully we can convince Grinta to come.


----------



## happa95 (May 7, 2009)

Sorry guys, I'm out. I have community service that I'll be doing at my old japanese school. :[


----------



## Ellis (May 7, 2009)

ah... lame... what has the community ever done for you anyway?


----------



## James Kobel (May 7, 2009)

happa95 said:


> MrData said:
> 
> 
> > happa95 said:
> ...



System of a Down, Rage Against the Machine, and Buckethead> life> everything in the entire universe> Hannah Montana> Star Trek

I no longer hate meaningless fact lacking opinion only flame wars.


----------



## Dene (May 8, 2009)

Ok guys this is a last reminder. Cube meeting tomorrow. The last details will be coming eventually.


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2009)

Well seeing as things fell through last time with everyone dropping out, this time it's definitely going down. Same plans as last time I guess. Meet somewhere in the Grove, Saturday around midday. As far as I know we have Steven, John, Devin, Daniel (tentative), and myself. Hopefully Tyler can make it. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## dChan (May 26, 2009)

Also, hopefully we can get Lennon in. Preferably everyone from last time since this is our last meet with Dene. Gotta go out with a bang so hopefully everyone can make it.


----------



## Dene (May 26, 2009)

Grinta told me he couldn't make it.


----------



## Ellis (May 26, 2009)

Yea, he said he was going to Ohio or something


----------



## dChan (May 26, 2009)

Ah, darn. Well, at least most of us will be coming. I am pretty sure I can make it, but we'll have to see. I'll know soon enough.

Anyone up for an unofficial competition? Maybe one round of 3x3x3 or something? Also, we should do a little bit of walking around this time.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 13, 2010)

Okay. When is the next upcoming cube meets, time and places? And an address please?


----------

